# Discus pictures from Hong Kong



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Took some pics of Discus in this one lfs in HK. The owner was nice enough to let me take these pictures. Some lfs will not let you take any pictures.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Some more pics to enjoy...


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wow, beautiful! 
i've kept discus before, but i still have a noob question lol. what causes those vertical black bars on their body? stress?


----------



## reptileandfishcanada (Nov 2, 2011)

Very cool! I love looking at discus in stores, I don't have enough room to keep any


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

What are the prices like in Hong Kong?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> What are the prices like in Hong Kong?


BA sell for $59 to $69CAD and smaller lfs $40 to $50CAD and in HK it is like $5 to $10CAD for a 4" to 5" Discus.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Did you buy any fish back from HK? The price is so good!!!!!


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

ive been keeping discus for 2 years.... and i must say i have discus envy! those beautys are primed for breeding, great shapes!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> BA sell for $59 to $69CAD and smaller lfs $40 to $50CAD and in HK it is like $5 to $10CAD for a 4" to 5" Discus.


Prices are a steal! :O


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> BA sell for $59 to $69CAD and smaller lfs $40 to $50CAD and in HK it is like $5 to $10CAD for a 4" to 5" Discus.


Real Estate is more expensive in HK, the total cost of ownership of a discuss tank (or any fish tank) is much higher. I feel I am lucky enough to be able to keep a tank in Toronto.


----------

